# tweeter placement for imaging etc...



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

I am wondering if the tweeter should be placed above or can it be placed beside a upper mid/low high driver? both are horns and the crossover frequency will be around 12.25khz. The only reason I am considering putting it beside is to reduce my total cabinet height, but if will have a negative effect on my sound, I won't do it. Both horns are 60h x 40v degree lenses. The crossover point between the upper mid/low high driver to the mid (8") drivers will be between 1500 & 2100hz.

Thanks, Kerry


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

That should be okay as the human ear isn't real sensitive at 12.5 kHz. If you really want to see the effects make a baffle in Edge (free software), put a tweeter on it and then see how the FR changes as your sitting location changes.


----------



## Bill Fitzmaurice (Jun 14, 2008)

kerrystansbury said:


> I am wondering if the tweeter should be placed above or can it be placed beside a upper mid/low high driver? both are horns and the crossover frequency will be around 12.25khz.


To avoid comb filtering between the two drivers in the crossover region they must have a center to center distance of a wavelength or less at the crossover frequency. At 12.25 kHz that's about an inch. 
Place them vertically.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Bill Fitzmaurice said:


> To avoid comb filtering between the two drivers in the crossover region they must have a center to center distance of a wavelength or less at the crossover frequency. At 12.25 kHz that's about an inch.
> Place them vertically.


I would think this would be especially true for a horn given their dispersion patterns.

JCD


----------



## Bill Fitzmaurice (Jun 14, 2008)

JCD said:


> I would think this would be especially true for a horn given their dispersion patterns.
> 
> JCD


Dispersion isn't a major concern, but the size of a horn mouth makes it very difficult to get their acoustic centers close enough together to allow horizontal placement. About the only time it's feasible is with diffraction horns, which should be mounted with the wider dimension on the vertical axis, but they're quite rare nowadays.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with horn "Y" adapters? If they do not have a negative impact on the sound, coul I put my 2" driver on one inlet, and my 1" driver on the other inlet and have them both exit from the same lense?


----------



## Bill Fitzmaurice (Jun 14, 2008)

kerrystansbury said:


> Does anyone have any experience with horn "Y" adapters? If they do not have a negative impact on the sound, coul I put my 2" driver on one inlet, and my 1" driver on the other inlet and have them both exit from the same lense?


It will work, and has the advantage of allowing both drivers to be on the same plane for time align. But the engineering involved isn't within the scope of the average DIYer.


----------



## dcbaudio (Dec 28, 2007)

my two cents, haveing rebulit (some radicaly) klipsch for awhile now, keep the drivers verticle and centered, dispersion is an issue not just to your ears, but the room also. "Y" horns can work, but many times (with horns) you have the horn itself acting as a filter in addition to the x-over. so there are many issues that greatly complicate the build and x-over network. i read you are trying to lessen the height of the cab, i don't know at what stage you are at, but bringing the drivers all close together has helped (with my projects) with intergration. horns are wonderful...but touchy, good luck.


----------

